# Hard Top Sale



## BigDBoots (Dec 24, 2008)

Fellas,

Saw this while checking out Quadratec:

http://www.quadratec.com/products/11192_51_07.htm

Pavement Ends version of the Jeep hardtop is $500 off, down to $1,000

FYI


----------



## Hubjeep (Jan 9, 2002)

Looks like a good deal, I like quaratec, items arrive the next day here in NY. 

I made a hard bikini top for my Jeep [chopped full hard top and filled in hollows], leave it on all summer, baking in the sun sucks, and the fabric bikini top would puddle when it rains.


----------

